# Moving to Boston from India



## reachneedy (Aug 15, 2012)

I am getting an offer for internal transfer from Bangalore to Burlington. My elder son is now in 11th grade in India. (CBSE). 

1) Will it be a good idea to move him now and let him join 11 Grade in the US.
2) Should I wait till he completes 11 in India next March ( 2013) and move him to 12th Grade in US.
3)Is it difficult to catch up 12th grade subjects in the US?
4)What are the good places to live for middle class Indians?
5) Which is a good school district near Burlingtom ( MAS)
6)Which is a good school for my second son who is a 5th grader in India now.
7) What is the cost of living for a family of four?


----------

